# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تکنیک dt در شیمی

## araaam

بچه ها کسی میدونه تکنیک dtشیمی چیه یه کوچولو توضیح پلیز

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> بچه ها کسی میدونه تکنیک dtشیمی چیه یه کوچولو توضیح پلیز


همچین چیزی وجود نداره ! این فقط یه بازی تبلیغاتی هست که یه دانشجو از خودش در اورده تا ملت دی وی دی هاش رو بخرن .

----------


## par.rah

> همچین چیزی وجود نداره ! این فقط یه بازی تبلیغاتی هست که یه دانشجو از خودش در اورده تا ملت دی وی دی هاش رو بخرن .چارنفر رو هم اجیر کرده برن اینور و اونور براش تبلیغ کنن !


سلام محمد، کی دقیقا؟
ki:d

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام محمد، کی دقیقا؟
> ki:d


سلام پرهام جان . فردی به اسم عسگری . تکنیک DT :: شیمی 100...

----------


## par.rah

> سلام پرهام جان . فردی به اسم عسگری . تکنیک DT :: شیمی 100...


چی بگم والا!
هر روز یکی با یه اسم خارجکی یه چیزی میگه که با قبلیا فرقی نداره!

----------


## AmirAria

> * 4_ حل سخت ترین مسائل بدون نیاز به محاسبات*


همین یه مورد کافیه که بگم همچین چیزی وجود نداره

----------


## Forgotten

ناگفته نماند گروه مازم اومده روش کسر پیش ساخته رو تبدیل به روش کارت بازی کرده گفته این روش انحصاری از گروه ماز هست 
زیاد به چرندیات توجه نکنید

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_با کتابای معتبر یا حداقل سی دی های معتبر بخونی بهتره چیه اینا_

----------


## Dr.Naser

همه اش دروغه
همین خود عسگری اکثر تکنیک ها را از کتاب مبتکران اورده..اومده به اسم خودش زده تکنیکیdt
همه اش چرته

----------


## Fatemeh4247

سلام بچه ها من میخوام شیمی بخونم نمیدونم از کجا بخونم تو برنامه ریزیم زده فصل ۱ شیمی۳ دکتر نکوهی میگف از شیمی۲ .نمیدونم شیمی۳ شروع کنم یا دو .

----------


## Mostafa7

تنها dvd شیمی بدرد بخور برای استاد شیروانی هست. رادمان هم خوبه . بقیش یا چیز خاصی نداره یا کلا هپروته .

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> بچه ها کسی میدونه تکنیک dtشیمی چیه یه کوچولو توضیح پلیز


 بابای این تکنیکه اگه خیلی بلده بفرمان بیان شیمی کنکور 95و 100 بزنن بی محاسبات
واقعا بازار کنکور شده  سودجویی!! طرف میگه با فرمولتست بیا من رتبت میکنم.اخه اگه تو خودت خیلی بلدی باغچه خودتو بیل بزن و خودت بشو رتبه!!نه این که اینو اونو بخری

----------


## ehsan7777777

*سلام 

اینقدر اسم های خارجکی این متدهای چند بعدی این روزا باب شده که اگه یه زبان شناس انگلیسی زبون ،بر حسب تصادف،  گذرش به ایران بیفته ، از تعدد اینهمه کلمه اختصار انگلیسی که معنای هیچ کدومشون رو هم نمی فهمه ، مخش بی شک هنگ می کنه و از فرط حیرانی و شرمندگی  (بابت ندونستن معانی اونا) ، سر به کوه و بیابون می ذاره ... !!!

* :Yahoo (23):

----------


## araaam

خیلی ممنون دوستای گلم

----------


## amir2016

> بچه ها کسی میدونه تکنیک dtشیمی چیه یه کوچولو توضیح پلیز


تکنیک dt به مجموعه فنون حل مسائل شیمی میگن که توسط استاد عسگری ابداع شده.
من خودم از دی وی دی های ایشون استفاده کردم.قبلا کتاب مبتکران رو خونده بودم و دی وی دیهای کنکور اسان است و آفبا را هم دیدم که هیچ تاثیری نداشتن.
بعد که با استاد عسگری اشنا شدمواقعا شیمیم متحول شد و الان شیمی قلمچی رو بالای *80* درصد میزنم.

----------


## amir2016

تنها منبع مورد اعتماد برای شیمی همین دی وی دی های اقای عسگریه........... هیچ کدوم از تکنیکای dt توی هیچ کتابی پیدا نمیشه

----------


## amir2016

> همه اش دروغه
> همین خود عسگری اکثر تکنیک ها را از کتاب مبتکران اورده..اومده به اسم خودش زده تکنیکیdt
> همه اش چرته


مطمئنم که شما دی وی دی های استاد رو ندیدی ....هیچکدوم از تکنیک ها تو مبتکران و هیچ کتاب دیگه نیست....الکی به مردم تهمت نزن داداش/ تنها کسی که واقعا محصولش بدرد میخوره همین اقای عسگریه/دیدم که دارم میگم

----------


## daniad

شت    Dt رو دیدم فک کردم مشتق زمانه گفتم تو شیمیم مشتق اومد :/

----------


## AmiR.R-0017

> *توسط استاد عسگری ابداع شده.**
> الان شیمی قلمچی رو بالای 80 درصد میزنم.*


*
ثابت کن برادر من ! ثابت کن حرفت رو !!نمونه ی شمه از هنرنمایی به اصطلاح استاد رو بگو تا همه بهش باور پیدا کنن !!!
** و اینکه ملت گاگول نیستن که ! اینهمه دانشمند شیمی تو دنیا  اینجوری نیستن که تا الان هیچکدوم به روش خاص dt نرسیدن !!!! اگر روشی هم باشه که نیست قطع به یقین کپی شده از یه منبع خارجیه و ابداع یعنی دروغ!!!**
گرچه اینو هم نگفتم که تاریخ ثبت نام و 3 پست در آن واحد دراینباره خودش گویای همه چیز هست !*  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AmirAria

> مطمئنم که شما دی وی دی های استاد رو ندیدی ....هیچکدوم از تکنیک ها تو مبتکران و هیچ کتاب دیگه نیست....الکی به مردم تهمت نزن داداش/ تنها کسی که واقعا محصولش بدرد میخوره همین اقای عسگریه/دیدم که دارم میگم


شما همین پریروز ثبت نام کردی 
تنها سه تا پستت هم برای همین تایپکه 
حتی اگه راست هم گفته باشی کسی باور نمیکنه حرفات رو !!!

----------


## namkarbary

> تنها منبع مورد اعتماد برای شیمی همین دی وی دی های اقای عسگریه........... هیچ کدوم از تکنیکای dt توی هیچ کتابی پیدا نمیشه


*سلام
شما اول برادریتو ثابت کن بعد ادعای ارث کن...
میشه یه دونه از این تکنیک های بی نظیرو بگی که ماتاحالا هیچ جا ندیده باشم...
نکنه از این تکنیک هاست که می گه 2+2=4 پس جواب میشه گزینه4!
*

----------


## mehdi.m

شیمی یعنی مفهوم .شما مفهوم بدونی هرسبک سوالی حل میکنی
امیرآقای عزیز لطف کن یکی تز همین تکنیک هارو رو کن تا اهل فن نظر بدن

----------


## -Morteza-

> شیمی یعنی مفهوم .شما مفهوم بدونی هرسبک سوالی حل میکنی
> امیرآقای عزیز لطف کن یکی تز همین تکنیک هارو رو کن تا اهل فن نظر بدن


دقیقا
شاید خیلی ها بگن حرف شما کلیشه ای هست
امل واقعیت همینه
مثلا تو استوکیومتری با روش کتاب هم میشه جواب داد!با کسر پیش ساخته هم میشه-با تناسب هم میشه!چون کار این روشا یه ضرب و تقسیم هست!
در اصل شمایید که دارید میگید کدوم ماده با کدوم یکی ربط داره و به چه نسبت
نه روش!
مشکل80-90درصد نفهمیدن صورت سوال یا ندونستن واکنش هست
نه روش!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> مطمئنم که شما دی وی دی های استاد رو ندیدی ....هیچکدوم از تکنیک ها تو مبتکران و هیچ کتاب دیگه نیست....الکی به مردم تهمت نزن داداش/ تنها کسی که واقعا محصولش بدرد میخوره همین اقای عسگریه/دیدم که دارم میگم


دوتا از این تکنیک های ناب استادت رو بگو که توی هیچ کتابی نباشه ! دوتا !

----------


## YAS12345678

تکنینک که استاد و خدای ابداعش استاد (بوووووووووووووووووق)احمدی انواع تکنیک ها رو داره dt ..rbc.oiy.اسم تکنیک میاد حالم بد میشه همش دروغه کلاشی بازی برو شیروانی ببین از همش بهتر کلا سه تا فرمول داره البته شیروانی هم کامل نیست ولی کافی و راه اندازه خود دانی
یه خاطر بگم از احمدی داشت یه تست ادبیات حل میکرد یه دفعه گفت حل این تست یه تکنیک که براتون نمیگم بنده خدا کلمات انگلیسی کم اورده براش تکنیک درست کنه

----------


## امیر ارسلان

من دیگه به تبلیغات یه سری موسسات تو تی وی و تکنیکاشون آلرژی گرفتم :Yahoo (21): 
کلا میبینمشون روحیم خراب میشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rezagmi

> همه اش دروغه
> همین خود عسگری اکثر تکنیک ها را از کتاب مبتکران اورده..اومده به اسم خودش زده تکنیکیdt
> همه اش چرته


حالا بگذریم که مبتکران هم خلاصه از ی جای دیگه ای آورده :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## rezagmi

> دقیقا
> شاید خیلی ها بگن حرف شما کلیشه ای هست
> امل واقعیت همینه
> مثلا تو استوکیومتری با روش کتاب هم میشه جواب داد!با کسر پیش ساخته هم میشه-با تناسب هم میشه!چون کار این روشا یه ضرب و تقسیم هست!
> در اصل شمایید که دارید میگید کدوم ماده با کدوم یکی ربط داره و به چه نسبت
> نه روش!
> مشکل80-90درصد نفهمیدن صورت سوال یا ندونستن واکنش هست
> نه روش!


و فراتر!روح همه این روشها یکیه و چیز جدا از همی نیستند :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir2016

ایشون دانشجو هستند..............ولی بفرمایید که دانشجوی دکترا دانشگاه تهرانن که سوتفاهم نشه

----------


## Dr.Naser

[QUOTE=amir2016;775969]مطمئنم که شما دی وی دی های استاد رو ندیدی ....هیچکدوم از تکنیک ها تو مبتکران و هیچ کتاب دیگه نیست....الکی به مردم تهمت نزن داداش/ تنها کسی که واقعا محصولش بدرد میخوره همین اقای عسگریه/دیدم که دارم میگم[/
داداش من خودم سی دی  سال دوم را دارم.....میدونم چی میگم......بهتره یکمی....

----------


## amir2016

1.تکنیک طناب کشی برای محاسبه جرم اتمی میانگین ( برو از سایت دانلود کن)

2. تعیین بار یون در ساختار های با ارایش *هشتایی*--------->  مجموع ظرفیت اتم ها _مجموع e های پیوندی 

3*.تعیین عدد اتمی-------->    *                       ( (بار یون)  _ اختلاف e و n)  _  عدد جرمی
                                                                  _________________________________
*  2
*اینم 3 تا......
برو از خدا بترس :Yahoo (20):  سعی کن از مبتکران پیداشون کنی!
 البته منم اول بدبین بودم چون موسساتی مثل احمدی و مخدومی پولمو خوردن و ی مشت دی وی دی بدرد نخور بهم دادن

----------


## GUST

> 1.تکنیک طناب کشی برای محاسبه جرم اتمی میانگین ( برو از سایت دانلود کن)
> 
> 2. تعیین بار یون در ساختار های با ارایش *هشتایی*--------->  مجموع ظرفیت اتم ها _مجموع e های پیوندی 
> 
> 3*.تعیین عدد اتمی-------->    *                       ( (بار یون)  _ اختلاف e و n)  _  عدد جرمی
>                                                                   _________________________________
> *  2
> *اینم 3 تا......
> برو از خدا بترس سعی کن از مبتکران پیداشون کنی!
>  البته منم اول بدبین بودم چون موسساتی مثل احمدی و مخدومی پولمو خوردن و ی مشت دی وی دی بدرد نخور بهم دادن


سومی رابطه پیچیده ای نیست ! با اعمال جبری بین پروتن نوترون بدست میاد
ثانیا طناب کشی هم بدرد خواهر پدرش (عمه گرامی ) میخوره تکنیک حدس آماری خیلی راحت تر از اینه  !

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir2016


1.تکنیک طناب کشی برای محاسبه جرم اتمی میانگین ( برو از سایت دانلود کن)

2. تعیین بار یون در ساختار های با ارایش هشتایی--------->  مجموع ظرفیت اتم ها _مجموع e های پیوندی 

3.تعیین عدد اتمی-------->                           ( (بار یون)  _ اختلاف e و n)  _  عدد جرمی
                                                                  _________________________________
  2
اینم 3 تا......
برو از خدا بترس سعی کن از مبتکران پیداشون کنی!
 البته منم اول بدبین بودم چون موسساتی مثل احمدی و مخدومی پولمو خوردن و ی مشت دی وی دی بدرد نخور بهم دادن  


نگاه کن من ایشونو نمی شناسم حرفی هم نمی زنم و بحث قبلی رو هم دنبال نمی کردم فقط تعریف من از تکنیک یکم فرق میکنه:
اول یه چیزی هست به نام مفهوم اصلی بعد شما که اونو بلد شدی میرسی به یه روش حل بر اساس اون مفهوم حالا یکم که میگذره شما سریع میشی میتونی یه قسمت هایی از راهت رو حذف کنی و برسی به فرمول یا جمله یا یک کلمه که همه ی مفهومو برات تداعی کنه و البته نسبت به راه کلی خیلی سریعتره این آخری رو میشه گفت تکنیک(هر چند خیلی دقیقم نیست!) یعنی از نظر من این فرآیند باید طی بشه. حالا راجع به س تایی که نوشتی:
1- تعیین جرم اتمی میانگین دقیقا یه نوع میانگین گیریه (غیب گفتم!) پس همه ی چیزهایی که تو ریاضی براش یاد گرفتی صادقه مثلا معلومه که گونه ای که فراوانی بیشتری داره میاگین به اون نزدیک تره اصلاحا میگن اون داده میانگینو سمت خودش میکشه یا همون روش حدسی که جاوا 50 گفت.
2- تو جیه این قضیه از مفهوم آرایش هشتایی و ظرفیت خیلی راحته در ضمن مبتکران تو یه درسنامه در مورد این مفهوم و البته فرمولی که نوشتی گفته!
3- اینم که خدا وکیلی استادت غیب گفته! این فرمول هیچ چیز خاصی نداره.
به هر حال نظر من بود*

----------


## Egotist

هروز یه حروم لقمه ای یک چیز جدید میسازه به اسم خودش :/

دلم واسه پدر مادرایی اون کنکوریایی میسوزه که به زور بچه هاشون 

میرن  اینارو براشون میخرن

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> 1.تکنیک طناب کشی برای محاسبه جرم اتمی میانگین ( برو از سایت دانلود کن)
> 
> 2. تعیین بار یون در ساختار های با ارایش *هشتایی*--------->  مجموع ظرفیت اتم ها _مجموع e های پیوندی 
> 
> 3*.تعیین عدد اتمی-------->    *                       ( (بار یون)  _ اختلاف e و n)  _  عدد جرمی
>                                                                   _________________________________
> *  2
> *اینم 3 تا......
> برو از خدا بترس سعی کن از مبتکران پیداشون کنی!
>  البته منم اول بدبین بودم چون موسساتی مثل احمدی و مخدومی پولمو خوردن و ی مشت دی وی دی بدرد نخور بهم دادن


1 - این تکنیکه ؟ یه راه ساده برای محاسبه میانگینه فقط . در ضمن من گفتم یه تکنیک بگو که جایی پیداش نکنی ! اینم مشابه :


2 - فرمول عدد اکسایش رو انگولک کنی این به دست میاد ! تازه این فرمول هم نیست چون بعضی جاها نمیدونی یک اتم با کدوم ظرفیتش وارد ترکیب شده ...

3 - اینم یه فرموله خیلی سادست . الان خودم چنتا دیگه مثل این برات مینویسم :
A= P+N
A= P + P + c
(c اختلاف پروتون و نوترون)
(c = اختلاف الکترون و نوترون - بار یون)
A = 2P + c
P = A/2 - c/2 

برو حالش رو ببر . اگه اینا سر جلسه کنکور یادت موند خدا رو صد بار شکر کن !
در ضمن اینقد توی این انجمن تبلیغ کردن ک کسی دیگه دنبال تبلیغ نمیره

----------


## amir2016

"حرفای شما درسته"
ولی با استفاده از تکنیک طناب کشی جرم اتمی میانگین بصورت *دقیق* بدست میاد. اون رضا یزدانیه که میگه: هرکدوم فراوانیش بیشتر بود عدد نزدیکه اونه!!!(اینو ننه بزرگ منم میدونه)
در ضمن تکنیک دوم هم توی مبتکران نیست ، اونی که شما میگی یچیز دیگست رفتم دیدم( شمام برو با دقت ببین)
سومی هم نام بردم برای اونی که گفته بود: ((این نکاتی که عسگری میگه همش توی مبتکران هست.))
در ضمن عسگری نه بابای منه نه داداشم _من شیمیم داغون بود الانم خداروشکر دارم توی آزمون های قلم چی بالای 80 میزنم... گفتم به شماهم بگم.
شما مختارید با هر کتاب و دی وی دی و کلاسی که میتونید جلو برید و انشاالله نتیجه هم بگیرید. :Yahoo (63):

----------


## amir2016

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
مگه کسی که تازه ثبت نام کرده نمیتونه 3 تا پست بذاره؟؟؟
ماذا فازا؟؟؟

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir2016


"حرفای شما درسته"
ولی با استفاده از تکنیک طناب کشی جرم اتمی میانگین بصورت دقیق بدست میاد. اون رضا یزدانیه که میگه: هرکدوم فراوانیش بیشتر بود عدد نزدیکه اونه!!!(اینو ننه بزرگ منم میدونه)
در ضمن تکنیک دوم هم توی مبتکران نیست ، اونی که شما میگی یچیز دیگست رفتم دیدم( شمام برو با دقت ببین)
سومی هم نام بردم برای اونی که گفته بود: ((این نکاتی که عسگری میگه همش توی مبتکران هست.))
در ضمن عسگری نه بابای منه نه داداشم _من شیمیم داغون بود الانم خداروشکر دارم توی آزمون های قلم چی بالای 80 میزنم... گفتم به شماهم بگم.
شما مختارید با هر کتاب و دی وی دی و کلاسی که میتونید جلو برید و انشاالله نتیجه هم بگیرید.


1- عزیز اساس تکنیک اینه مگرنه خود طناب کشی که جواب درست و دقیق میده.
2- همونه!
3- 
آقا هرکی با یه چیز راحته و یاد میگیره؛ دمت گرم ان شاء الله 100 بزنی!*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> "حرفای شما درسته"
> ولی با استفاده از تکنیک طناب کشی جرم اتمی میانگین بصورت *دقیق* بدست میاد. اون رضا یزدانیه که میگه: هرکدوم فراوانیش بیشتر بود عدد نزدیکه اونه!!!(اینو ننه بزرگ منم میدونه)
> در ضمن تکنیک دوم هم توی مبتکران نیست ، اونی که شما میگی یچیز دیگست رفتم دیدم( شمام برو با دقت ببین)
> سومی هم نام بردم برای اونی که گفته بود: ((این نکاتی که عسگری میگه همش توی مبتکران هست.))
> در ضمن عسگری نه بابای منه نه داداشم _من شیمیم داغون بود الانم خداروشکر دارم توی آزمون های قلم چی بالای 80 میزنم... گفتم به شماهم بگم.
> شما مختارید با هر کتاب و دی وی دی و کلاسی که میتونید جلو برید و انشاالله نتیجه هم بگیرید.


آفرین شما عسگری بخر بالای 80 بزن ! (میشه کارنامت رو هم بذاری ؟)
انگار مثلا ما جرم میانگین رو "غیر دقیق" بدست میوردیم تا حالا !!!!

----------


## amir2016

> آفرین شما عسگری بخر بالای 80 بزن ! (میشه کارنامت رو هم بذاری ؟)
> انگار مثلا ما جرم میانگین رو "غیر دقیق" بدست میوردیم تا حالا !!!!


شمارتو بده تا توی تلگرام برات بفرستم :Yahoo (61): 
اگه خاستی دی وی دی هامم برات میفرستم ببین بعد نظر بده
آفرین به تو که دقیق بدست میاری :Yahoo (37):

----------


## mahdi77

اگه کسی با این تکنیکا و دی وی دی ها توی کنکور نه توی قلمچی و غیره نتیجه گرفته منو خبر کنید
شیمی درس مفهومیه با تکنیک که نمیشه درصد بالا گرفت

----------


## bookworm

کتاب رو خوب خوند+تست زیاد+تحلیل شیمی هز ازمونی ک هست+فیل برای جمعبندی

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام پرهام جان . فردی به اسم عسگری . تکنیک DT :: شیمی 100...


اینا شایعست . بنده هنوز همچین تکنیکی بیرون ندادم . 
اگه هم تکنیکی کشف کنم اونو رایگان در اختیار دوستان قرار میدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------

